

Kaspersky Lab cybersecurity firm is hacked - escapologybb
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33083050

======
xooxies
I can only hope that the 0days used were reported.

~~~
psykovsky
From their pdf report [0]

>>> In the case of Kaspersky Lab, the attack took advantage of a zero-day
(CVE-2015-2360) in the WindowsKernel, patched by Microsoft on June 9 2015 and
possibly up to two other, currently patched vulnerabilities, which were
zeroday at that time.

[0]
[https://securelist.com/files/2015/06/The_Mystery_of_Duqu_2_0...](https://securelist.com/files/2015/06/The_Mystery_of_Duqu_2_0_a_sophisticated_cyberespionage_actor_returns.pdf)

